# Active members



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 1, 2015)

Just curious, we have slightly over 20,200 members. That is the number of folks that joined but how many do you think are active .


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 1, 2015)

A very small percent 
:biggrin:


----------



## cal91666 (Jun 1, 2015)

Most users ever online was 3,489, 05-26-2015 at 02:06 PM.
I know this doesn't answer your question but man I must have missed the party while I was at work last Tuesday.  I've never seen more than 125 online at any given time.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 1, 2015)

Roy, the last time I looked at that count it was 8,??? It would be interesting to know how many are reading this post right now. 

Sorry...I can't answer your question either. :redface:


----------



## mark james (Jun 1, 2015)

Just an uninformed guess...

I guess 500 different active members within a month.

I guess 150-200 different active per week.

And, I guess that iI am way too high...

In the past year...  Maybe  750 - 1,000 different folks posting.  And 200 compromising the core 90 % of all posts.

A strong tree, with with spindly limbs... ???

Would be an interesting summary for the minions to add up.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 1, 2015)

*jumping up and down*

I'm here!  I'm here! :biggrin:


----------



## edstreet (Jun 1, 2015)

583 unique users logged in today.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 1, 2015)

I know this is one of those just throwing it out there questions but my response is it really doesn't matter. You get out of a site what you put into it. If people join and do not participate then that is their loss. I am sure there are many that just log on but do not jump in so looking at numbers could be misleading. Many log on as visitors too. Too many variables. As with every internet site you will have your core people who at times change due to people leaving but those are the vocal ones. The problem comes then is everyone is expecting those core people to carry the site but that is when a site becomes stale. You always need new ideas and thoughts and you hope to get this from new members. The problem there is with new members you get the same questions being asked and answered and this at times gets bothersome and turns people away. It is just the evolution of any site. 

I guess getting back to your question, very very very few. Just take a look at the biggest event of the year here. The Bash. Look how many take the time to vote which takes no effort at all. For the amount of membership that is a small small percentage. 

Just maybe we need to ask what it would take to stimulate more activity and go from there. What would people want to see happen or be included to take the next step in the site. Just another one of those questions being thrown around.


----------



## Janster (Jun 1, 2015)

59 ACTIVE MEMBER ARE VIEWING RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 1, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> Roy, the last time I looked at that count it was 8,??? It would be interesting to know how many are reading this post right now.
> 
> I'm Readin' it.


----------



## wob50 (Jun 1, 2015)

Me to!!


----------



## CREID (Jun 1, 2015)

Obviously, the most important person is active. (that would be me) Any more is just icing on the cake.
Curt


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jun 1, 2015)

Just took a look at the number, was 343 a minute or two ago with most being "guest" and a few of them were "spiders" as in "Google Spider".  I assume that is some sort of search bot??  Mainly though only about a third or so were "members".  

Just some more food for thought.


----------



## asyler (Jun 1, 2015)

i've sorta been actively inactive,, hope to get out in the dust soon!


----------



## dbledsoe (Jun 1, 2015)

Here I am.
I look at the posts and pictures at least one time every day, usually several. Most of the time I don't have anything useful to say so I keep my mouth shut. If this were a party, I would be the guy sitting by myself over in the corner pretending to be totally engrossed in something.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 3, 2015)

I usually peek in every few days. Work has been busy. It's been a while since I made a pen but I'm starting to get that itch again. Wait, that's the lacewood. Love the look of it but can't work with it unless I want to spend a week scratching off the top layer of skin while having a difficult time breathing.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd venture to guess that there are about 175-225 people that actively comment from day to day. So, maybe 1%? Many probably joined to initially learn a bit about turning, started doing something else and forgot the site even existed. An interesting number would be a five day rolling average of member participation.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 3, 2015)

shows 20,053 total users, @ 1% of them active that's 200 users.  Also using 'total' users will yield inaccurate data and your results will be skewed.

I ran some basic stats in excel and came up with the following.






I found the number of users that logged in during the listed time period.  Average users per day and then ran the 1/5/10/15% breakdown (on the total users for that period)

Perhaps Jeff could be so kind to tell us (if he knows) the number of unique posters over the past 2 weeks (5/20 - 6/3)??  Then we would know exactly what the % active is.  The fall off rate between 1 and 2 weeks is noteworthy in this chart, this indicate retention span.  My educated guess is somewhere between the 5 and 10% brackets, 62-124 people mark.

What this would tell us is over 2 weeks period we had 1,509 users log in and X% of them posted something at least once.  Knowing this would also help those who do post come up with subject matter which would encourage and bring in more participation.


----------



## Imaginethat (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm rather new to IAP, so I enjoy reading what is being posted daily. Since I'm new to pen turning and while working in my shop the question don't come until I've messed something up. But since being told in this forum I should search the library for answers before posting, that is what I do. At times while reading I find answers to questions I didn't know I had questions about. So I to set off in the corner and observe so that I don't ruffle the feathers of those that don't want to see the same old questions over and over. I don't think I could ask a question that has not been asked.


----------



## BradG (Jun 3, 2015)

True enough Dennis, though the only dumb question is the one that is not asked. We all started at the beginning and knew nothing before studying, and while alot of the members will point you in the direction of the library, that's only because its PACKED with great information which generally explains it alot better than we could ourselves on the fly.

Though by all means if you've read something you don't understand or are unsure on, by all means please do post about it so we can lend a hand


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 3, 2015)

Define active?  Number of posts? Number of questions?  Number of pens posted? Still posting after x months?
I'm sure the number of posts is available for analysis?


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm still here! :-D


----------



## jeff (Jun 3, 2015)

In the last month we've had between 563 and 729 unique visitors per day.

In the last month there have been 2063 unique visitors.  

(A "visit" means the user loaded at least one forum page.)

In the last month, 637 unique members made at least 1 post


----------



## wyone (Jun 3, 2015)

Just wondering..  if that counts those of us who never sign out.  LOL


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 3, 2015)

Until I saw Jeff's post I wans going to say about 1% but the numbers seem to range from about 3.5% daily to about .35% monthly.  Neither number is surprising to me.  As I would define active members (participating in many aspects for an extended period) I would put the actual number at less than 500 but that's just a guess.


----------



## hcpens (Jun 3, 2015)

I am here or somewhere, I think, maybe not, but then again, I might be, somewhere, I hope.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 3, 2015)

jeff said:


> In the last month we've had between 563 and 729 unique visitors per day.
> 
> In the last month there have been 2063 unique visitors.
> 
> ...




So approx 31.2% of the users post.  1 in 3 who visit and log in will post.


----------



## oneleggimp (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm reading it right now.


----------



## tim self (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm still here but not as active as I once was. Just busy I guess, making pens!


----------



## Tom T (Jun 4, 2015)

Since I have a day job that goes into the night I only get to be here for an hour or so.  I try to be here often, but life gets in the way.  You guys are assuming that all of us can use a computer.  I did not know I was qualified to vote.  Really I would like to vote but it is difficult when if the vote page is not up on the screen when I log back in I do not know it is going on.
Anyway I am here Horton told me that I am important.  (Horton hears a who Dr. Suess.)
This sight is great, glad Brad is back.  I keep missing George from down under.  Bob the vase still looks good on the fire place mantel.  Ed told me how to get his news letter.  Jeff is always kind.  The rest of the staff is on there game.  And John's bash blanks have turned out great.  Life is good on the IAP.  Thank you all very much for being here.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tom T said:


> Since I have a day job that goes into the night I only get to be here for an hour or so.  I try to be here often, but life gets in the way.  You guys are assuming that all of us can use a computer.  I did not know I was qualified to vote.  Really I would like to vote but it is difficult when if the vote page is not up on the screen when I log back in I do not know it is going on.
> Anyway I am here Horton told me that I am important.  (Horton hears a who Dr. Suess.)
> This sight is great, glad Brad is back.  I keep missing George from down under.  Bob the vase still looks good on the fire place mantel.  Ed told me how to get his news letter.  Jeff is always kind.  The rest of the staff is on there game.  And John's bash blanks have turned out great.  Life is good on the IAP.  Thank you all very much for being here.


I don't think there is a poll connected to this thread Tom, just discussion.


----------



## CREID (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok, I'm actively tired of this thread.
Curt


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2015)

CREID said:


> Ok, I'm actively tired of this thread.
> Curt


unsubcribing is real easy, I am going to do that myself I've learned about as much from this thread as I wanted.


----------



## CREID (Jun 5, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm actively tired of this thread.
> ...


 Ok, on 3


----------



## Simsonicole (Jun 5, 2015)

Australian time zone...the max I ever see online at once is about 30


----------

